# Anyone know any info/experience on Activyl?



## Nibbs222 (Sep 19, 2012)

We have had our 11 month old WGSD on Frontline PLus for flea/tick meds since we got her. My vet says that they are not carrying frontline anymore now since they have seen repeated issues with Frontline not doing well repelling fleas in our area. They are replacing it with Activyl brand flea & tick. Never heard of this, just wondering if anyone could provide any insight or experience with this brand or any other brands you would recommend, thanks!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

You may want to try what your vet suggested. But if you want to stay with Frontline Plus, it doesn't need a prescription, I get it from Drs Foster & Smith, and it is also available in other pet supply sites.


----------

